# How far ahead do you plan your trips ?



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just wondering if my wife holds the world record for forward planning. 

She has just booked Singapore Airways tickets to Christchurch, New Zealand for next February 2007 8O 8O 

Now all we have to do is pick a motorhome hire company, any recommendations ? 

Trevor


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

When we were there in 2004, we hired from Kea Campers. I got the impression the company was German owned, certainly quite a few of the staff were, going by their name badges. We hired a 4-berth, the 2-berth models were a bit cramped. Ours was Transit based, converted in NZ by Kea themselves. They are on the web, a Google will find them.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Well your wife has just pipped me to the post I am currently in the throws of booking for a group ski trip to the french alps for Feb 2007 hard to leave it to the last minute when the rest of the group are teachers. Good luck in NZ :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I always like to have the next but one holiday planned that way you don't get that let down feeling on your return, then I sort of sketch in the one after that (but I'm not up to 2007 yet).

In case that makes me seem too anorakish I also do last minute things in between times. 


Regards Frank


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I plan meticulously for months ahead and then it all goes to pot once I take the wrong road out of Calais.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, the earlier you book your flights the more you save, we booked last September for 4 adults and 1 child to fly to Faro Portugal and paid £634.10, if we had booked the same flighte a week earlier would have got them for £100 less, the same flights now would have cost £350 more so book early if you are intending to fly, check your New Zealand prices next year, bet you saved a fortune, Have a great time


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Not at all - your wife is spot on.

Before the children arrived we would book ferry and just head of, we would all ways find somewhere to stay. But with the children’s specific list of requirements we now book ahead. Booked in December for this summer’s trip to Ile de Rae & Dordogne.

Also booked in Jan for Florida for Christmas, you have to book when the tickets are released to get best deals on seat prices – important when there are 4 of you. 

Splashing out on a Caribbean cruise (no new camper this year!) and a week in the keys afterwards. Visited last Christmas and had a wonderful time.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Eddie, when are you going to be on the Ile de Re, we'll be there July 1st to July 8th, staying at Interlude

(edit - found your reply to my thread, oops!)

We get back to Scotland on the 15th July so should be able to give a heads up of the site before you head off.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

First MH. We have booked the ferry from Scotland to Belgium, booked in jan for June. 

Normally go to Florida which I book 12 to 18 months ahead.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Hi 2point

Yes Interlude as well, we are going when children break up, 22nd July
let us know how you get on.

Have looked in on site when in the area before - typical beach site quite tightly packed and not to easy to navigate but in a good location. and within walking/cycling distance of activities.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*I try*

to plan ahead but often very busy and last year a ticket for Eurotunnel that would have cost £115 Reruen if booked well in advance cost me £260. Also A Norfolkline booking for easter means that I have to travel at midnight cos - yep left it too late.

So I shall have to book earlier in future.

Trev


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi vaila2



> When we were there in 2004, we hired from Kea Campers


Thanks for info, We have looked at Kea, Maui and Britz which all seemed to be popular. We also thought the 2 berths would be a bit cramped so will probably splash out on a 4 berth.

Did you tour North or South Island or both? Any recommenended places to head for ?

Regards

Trevor


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

We never book in advance, last year we booked the ferry to Holyhead the day before we left Ireland, we got tickets for the ferry to france when we arrived at Dover. we didnt book sites either, and we stayed for four weeks.in Belgium Holland Luxenbourg Germany and France had a great time.aido


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

trevorf said:


> Just wondering if my wife holds the world record for forward planning.
> 
> She has just booked Singapore Airways tickets to Christchurch, New Zealand for next February 2007 8O 8O
> 
> Trevor


Nah, can beat that by several months, booked for Aug 2007 already. Somethimes if you want something specific it is the only way. Generally though I might plan 15 to 12 months in advance but rarely book much more than a ferry these days by not more than 8 month in advance.

peedee


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Just spent two weeks in Florida. Booked for April 2007 and October 2007 before we went!

Usually book ferries for MH 6 to 9 months in advance. 'Special' trips in MH usually booked about 6 months in advance but twice a month we just set off and see where the road takes us. Overall a bit of a mixture but reasonably balanced.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Have a strong fancy for New Zealand - how much have you been quoted for the flights ?? and which route are you taking?

8)


----------



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

In the words of Peter Kay I........

Booked it ,Packed it , *%&$£! off

DD


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Twooks

Booked direct with Singapore Airways £904 each. Manchester - Singapore - Christchurch.

You can find a little cheaper from Heathrow and with 2 stops instead of one.

Advise you to book now as prices are rising.

Trevor


----------



## 98838 (Apr 23, 2006)

We usually spend the winter in La Manga Spain and book things well in advance, but for other trips during the summer we get up, looks like a nice day and just take off. Last year went to South France for Tour de France then onto Italy Cassino. then Pompei, back to Piza, up the Eastern side of France via Verdun Gorge, then Luxembourg, back to LeTouquet, home via Norfolk Line. 5 weeks away no forward planning enjoyed every moment of it,
Trevor Morris.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

thanks trevor

8)


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

.... usually plan minutes/hours ahead ... anything more than that and I feel tied down!

We generally have a rough idea of where we would like to go throughout the year ... and try to fit it in as we go :lol:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trevor. We usually book 11 months ahead which is the most you can do with Malaysia Airlines. I don't know about Singapore Airlines but with Malaysia Airlines you can request certain seats but you have to wait until 3 months before going.
Again I don't know about S.A. but "Travelbag" have always been cheaper than booking with MAS direct. Unfortunately MAS don't fly from Manchester anymore, or won't after the end of this month.
Keep away from Orchard Road or you won't have any money left for NZ :lol:


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi our plans are flexible when we feel like going then we go,nearly out of wine so it must be about that time again


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trevor,
We're heading France /Italy for 4 weeks in June. Just wondering which route you took from France into Italy and which back into France
Mary


----------

